# Manitoba



## hunczutka (2009 Szeptember 27)

Sziasztok!

Érdeklődöm, van-e köztetek olyan, aki Manitobában lakik, és szívesen megosztja tapasztalatait velünk?

Mi november 9-én megyünk "explanatory visitre", a "Provincial Nominee Program" keretén belül, aminek a végén, november 20-án megyünk interjúra Winnipegbe a Bevándorlási Hivatalba. 

Igyekszem majd a mi mostani élményeinket, tapasztalatainkat megosztani veletek, hátha van olyan, akit érdekel 


Üdvözlettel,


Hunczutka


----------



## romesz (2009 Szeptember 28)

hunczutka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Érdeklődöm, van-e köztetek olyan, aki Manitobában lakik, és szívesen megosztja tapasztalatait velünk?
> 
> ...



Szerintem probald atnezni a helyi telefonkonyvet, vagy IWIWüen keresgelni manitobai tagokat.


----------



## gubrita (2009 Szeptember 29)

Szia.
Bár Manitoba-hoz semmi közöm,de azért kíváncsian várom,hogy sikerül ott elhelyezkedni,beilleszkedni.Eddig nem sok jót hallottam arról a tartományról.


----------



## hunczutka (2009 Szeptember 29)

gubrita írta:


> Szia.
> Bár Manitoba-hoz semmi közöm,de azért kíváncsian várom,hogy sikerül ott elhelyezkedni,beilleszkedni.Eddig nem sok jót hallottam arról a tartományról.


 
Szia!

Azért megyünk most oda, hogy szétnézzünk. MAjd mesélek. Amúgy én sem hallottam - magyaroktól - még semmi jót Manitobáról  Na de feltalálták már az internetet, azzal meg nagyon sok infót össze tud szedni az ember


----------



## terciusz (2009 Szeptember 29)

hunczutka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Érdeklődöm, van-e köztetek olyan, aki Manitobában lakik, és szívesen megosztja tapasztalatait velünk?
> 
> ...



Kedves Hunczutka!
Tavaly négy hónapot töltöttem Manitobában, Winnipegben.
Azóta is visszahúz a szivem. Irigyellek, hogy nemsokára te oda utazol. Remélem te is meglátod a csodát ami Winnipegben vár rád. A város fiatal. a száz éves házakat olyan becsben tartják, mint nálunk a 800-1000 éves épületeket. A környezet sem változatos mert egy hatalmas billiárd asztal Kanada e tája. De az emberek csodálatosak. Ha tehetném, akkor még ma indulnék vissza, hogy ott lehessek újra. Van egy csomó képem a városról. Ha érdekel, akkor küldök meghívót, hogy megnézhesd őket.
Üdvözlettel:
Terciusz


----------



## hunczutka (2009 Szeptember 30)

terciusz írta:


> Kedves Hunczutka!
> Tavaly négy hónapot töltöttem Manitobában, Winnipegben.
> Azóta is visszahúz a szivem. Irigyellek, hogy nemsokára te oda utazol. Remélem te is meglátod a csodát ami Winnipegben vár rád. A város fiatal. a száz éves házakat olyan becsben tartják, mint nálunk a 800-1000 éves épületeket. A környezet sem változatos mert egy hatalmas billiárd asztal Kanada e tája. De az emberek csodálatosak. Ha tehetném, akkor még ma indulnék vissza, hogy ott lehessek újra. Van egy csomó képem a városról. Ha érdekel, akkor küldök meghívót, hogy megnézhesd őket.
> Üdvözlettel:
> Terciusz


 

Kedves Tercius,


Nagyon szépen köszönöm a válaszod! A prividre is válaszoltam!

Igen, nagyon örülnék,ha megnézhetném a képeidet!

üdvözlettel,


hunczutka


----------



## hunczutka (2009 Október 5)

Sziasztok! Akkor hát alig pár ezer magyar ember van csak Winnipegben , vidéken meg senki? És ő közülük sem akarja senki jelezni, hogy itt járt, olvasta ezt a témát...  Jó lett volna velük találkozni, de ha nem akarják, nem jelentkeznek... 

Azért ha valaki mégis úgy gondolja, hogy éppen Winnipegben vagy a környékén tobzódik november 10-11-én, (vagy esetleg 20. körül), és szívesen találkozik velünk, szóljon  Ja, és ha szükségetek van valamire itthonról, akkor tudassátok velünk! De ha lehet, ne Túrórudit kérjetek, mert csak 2 nap autókázás után leszünk Winnipegben  Inkább esetleg Dunakavics, Franciadrazsé, Balatonszelet... vagy egy magyar regény, zene, film... nokedliszaggató, pirospaprika, ... vagy nem tudom mire fáj a kicsi fogatok


----------



## hunczutka (2009 Október 16)

ha sikerül, errefelé fogunk lakni 






Elk Glen fescue prairie near Rossburn
Photo by C. Hamel.


----------



## hunczutka (2009 Október 19)

*meglepő és aranyos*

http://www.valdezlink.com/re/bearndog.htm


----------



## hunczutka (2009 Október 19)

terciusz írta:


> Kedves Hunczutka!
> Tavaly négy hónapot töltöttem Manitobában, Winnipegben.
> Azóta is visszahúz a szivem. Irigyellek, hogy nemsokára te oda utazol. Remélem te is meglátod a csodát ami Winnipegben vár rád. A város fiatal. a száz éves házakat olyan becsben tartják, mint nálunk a 800-1000 éves épületeket. A környezet sem változatos mert egy hatalmas billiárd asztal Kanada e tája. De az emberek csodálatosak. Ha tehetném, akkor még ma indulnék vissza, hogy ott lehessek újra. Van egy csomó képem a városról. Ha érdekel, akkor küldök meghívót, hogy megnézhesd őket.
> Üdvözlettel:
> Terciusz


 
Köszönöm a kedvességedet és a tényleg nagyon sok fényképet  szerintem 1-2 érdekeset ide is feltehetnél...a szépről, az érdekesről és az "árnyas oldalról" is...

és köszi a sok infót is, amit tapasztaltál és megosztottál 

mi nov. 9-én megyünk, és úgy tervezem, hogy - ha sikerül - frissiben és rendszeresen írok ide a tapasztaltakról.


A térkép viszont mégis kellene! tudunk találkozni a nov.30-dec.1-i hétvégén?


----------



## hunczutka (2009 Október 21)

jól ellevelezgetek itt magammal 

akkor még tudatom azt is magammal, hogy Rossburnben a bölcsőde és az óvoda - ami tavaly indult - ingyenes.... INGYENES!!!  ránk vártak, hahaha ...


szerintem kicsit olyan ez a "vidéki világ", mint anno az első telepesek idején... csak pacik és szekerek helyett motoros pacik vannak... de sokszor a kihívások - és az előnyök - talán hasonlóak az akkoriakhoz. vagy mégsem? hm, már csak 20 nap, és minden kiderül...
majd mindent megírok :444:
persze lehet, hogy azt is csak magamnak  :mrgreen: :``:


----------



## hunczutka (2009 Október 21)

ha valakit érdekel Manitoba, azon belül is a bevándorlás Parklandbe, akkor:

http://www.parklandimmigration.ca/

aki golfozni szeretne:

http://www.rossmanlakegolfclub.mb.ca/

akit a nemzeti park érdekel:

http://www.pc.gc.ca/eng/pn-np/mb/riding/activ/activ1.aspx


----------



## gubrita (2009 Október 22)

hunczutka írta:


> jól ellevelezgetek itt magammal
> 
> akkor még tudatom azt is magammal, hogy Rossburnben a bölcsőde és az óvoda - ami tavaly indult - ingyenes.... INGYENES!!!  ránk vártak, hahaha ...
> 
> ...


 
Én el fogom olvasni!


----------



## hunczutka (2009 Október 29)

gubrita írta:


> Én el fogom olvasni!


 
Köszönöm


----------



## foonix (2009 November 26)

hunczutka írta:


> már csak 20 nap, és minden kiderül...
> majd mindent megírok :444:


most mar vissza is erkeztel ... kiderult aminek ki kellett...
JOHET A BESZAMOLO !!!
annyi biztos kifogtad az evszazad legszebb novemberet://: 
az egiek kegyesek voltak hozzad !:00: ... es a foldiek ??? :razz: - :twisted: ...


----------



## gubrita (2009 November 26)

foonix írta:


> most mar vissza is erkeztel ... kiderult aminek ki kellett...
> JOHET A BESZAMOLO !!!
> annyi biztos kifogtad az evszazad legszebb novemberet://:
> az egiek kegyesek voltak hozzad !:00: ... es a foldiek ??? :razz: - :twisted: ...


 

Biztosan már alig várod,hogy azt mondhasd,hogy na ugye,én megmondtam mindent előre!!!
Pedig a mi kis hunczutkánk igen csak pozitív élményekkel tért haza és semmi jele annak,hogy meghátrálna a nagy terveitől!Sőt!Most jött meg csak igazán a kedve hozzá és én ezért nagyon tisztelem és becsülöm!
Ha majd úgy gondolja,hogy ide is leírja azt,amit nekem,akkor remélem már te is másképp fogsz vélekedni róla!


----------



## foonix (2009 November 26)

gubrita írta:


> Biztosan már alig várod,hogy azt mondhasd,hogy na ugye,én* megmondtam mindent előre!!!*
> Pedig a mi kis hunczutkánk igen csak pozitív élményekkel tért haza és semmi jele annak,hogy meghátrálna a nagy terveitől!Sőt!Most jött meg csak igazán a kedve hozzá és én ezért nagyon tisztelem és becsülöm!
> Ha majd úgy gondolja,hogy ide is leírja azt,amit nekem,akkor remélem *már te is másképp fogsz vélekedni róla!*


haaaaat nem vagy egy nagy lumen ...
teged sem az eszedert vesznek felesegul ... /ha vesznek.../
miert hivod ki magad ellen a nagyobb eroket ...:?: :idea: 
a sajat meseverziojara lennek kivancsi ...
a dokumentalt nem hiranyag ... 
...hogy mikent velekedek rola azt O pontosan tudja 
nem kell Neki ostoba partfogo !!!!


----------



## gubrita (2009 November 26)

foonix írta:


> haaaaat nem vagy egy nagy lumen ...
> teged sem az eszedert vesznek felesegul ... /ha vesznek.../
> miert hivod ki magad ellen a nagyobb eroket ...:?: :idea:
> a sajat meseverziojara lennek kivancsi ...
> ...


 
Te mégis ki az ATYAÚRISTEN-nek képzeled magad,hogy bárkit anélkül,hogy ismernél, leostobázz???
Ha jól emlékszem,azonkívül,hogy utaltam finoman a modorodra,egyszer sem illettelek meg olyan negatív jelzővel,ami sértő lenne,hisz nem is ismerjük egymást!!!
Amúgy meg,az hogy te őslakosokkal foglalkozol és ismered Manitoba-t még nem jelenti azt,hogy mindent pontosan tudsz mindenről és mindenkiről!Ha te meg tudsz élni Manitoba-ban,akkor ugyan más miért ne élhetne meg és lehetne boldog?He???


----------



## foonix (2009 November 26)

gubrita írta:


> *He???*


*azert ez mindent ELARUL !!!! --nagyon beszedes ez a ket betu ...!!!
*


----------

